# Tiny home planer



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like some nice American steel. http://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/3928580955.html


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy long knives Batman that's a beast! Worth every penny too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Holy long knives Batman that's a beast! Worth every penny too.



Especially with the spiral carbide knifes.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Holy long knives Batman that's a beast! Worth every penny too.
> ...



I know that's one of the reasons I think it's a bargain. The one for my 25" planer was $1700 and it's just inserts - but that one is unlike a design I've seen before I don't really know what I'm looking at there except a lot of money maybe twice what I guessed.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



that cutterhead still has inserts, they just dont have any gaps between them, id hate to have to buy a new set of inserts, it would cost thousands, but i guess you wouldnt have to since it has a carbide grinder that comes with it, a 24" pro spiral planer new is like $20,000. that one is a bargain being 40" wide..... you could have an entire table top surfaced in seconds.... god wouldnt that be nice..... maybe when i hit the lottery.....


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> that cutterhead still has inserts, they just dont have any gaps between them, ....



Ah yes I see it now that you explained it. I bet my guess of $5k to $10K just for the head is low then. Mike you eed to snatch that up. You can start making really big boxes and save yourself a lot of work.


----------



## Ianmorrow (Jul 13, 2013)

Definitely the largest, most intense planer I have ever seen. A 50 HP motor? That is outrageously powerful.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > that cutterhead still has inserts, they just dont have any gaps between them, ....
> ...



NO WAY- I am way too good at finding these monstrosities. Right now I know where I can get a 9' tall 36" bandsaw for less then 1K- same guy has a giant oliver pattern makers lathe(8' between centers. with a boatload of tooling-some that I have no clue what they are for. Less then 1K. I actually have considered these-WHY the only thing I am using my lathe for is turning a 1/32 off of those stupid violin thingamajigs. Insane- I need nothing :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------

